# What books do all you INFPs like to read?



## Adam Bristol (Jan 7, 2013)

I've never been an avid reader but lately I have taken a strong interest in books. Unfortunately, I've been feeling unsatisfied from a lot though so I wouldn't mind some suggestions from my own genus.


----------



## Ocky (Feb 19, 2011)

Psychology, fantasy and autobiographies.

I find it difficult to finish books though, i have around 7 books im reading atm.


----------



## Embers (Jun 28, 2012)

John Dies at the End was a great book in my opinion, though it started off a little slow, it gets real good later on. Huger Games is also a really good series from what I hear if you haven't already seen the movie. I love to read, it's the most fun I have really, I highly recommend it as a hobby to anyone, is there any kind of specific genre/tone your looking for?


----------



## Adam Bristol (Jan 7, 2013)

Embers, I wish I could say that there is but I'm not exactly sure; to be specific. I did read all the Harry Potters in my youth and undoubtedly loved them. I would say anything that really gets me feeling lol – sounds cliche I know. Perhaps a story with a lot of vengeance, if you know of any?


----------



## Kezia (Dec 8, 2012)

Enders game is really good! The whole enderverse series is awesome!


----------



## Nightshade (Dec 4, 2012)

I like all types of books. I like nonfiction books that deal with issues that interest me such as health, history, the environment, cultures, writing, and psychology. I also love mystery/suspense, science fiction/fantasy, horror, general fiction/literature... I guess a little of everything.

:kitteh:


----------



## Adam Bristol (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you Nightshade, you really narrowed down the genres I was searching for


----------



## Iustinus (Jun 13, 2012)

Hmm, my recent books are _Quiet _by Susan Cain and _Moonwalking with Einstein _by Joshua Foer. _The Brothers Karamazov _is next for a change of pace.


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

At the moment, I am reading "The Introvert Advantage: How to Thrive in an Extrovert World by Marti Laney Olsen and "Wheel of Time" by Robert Jordan. Generally I enjoy fantasy, spirituality, pschology and autobiographies.


----------



## nicoloco90 (May 3, 2010)

appliance manuals?


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

Basically all forms of Fantasy


----------



## Kyo (Dec 4, 2012)

I like psychology and self-help books. My favorites are Kokology, and some Leil Lowndes books.


----------



## Azn Hippie (Dec 31, 2012)

Spirituality (not so much religious stuff), Esoteric, Metaphysical Books are my favourite. Autobiographies as well.


----------



## armoorefam (Feb 15, 2012)

Biography:
"The Hiding Place" and "In My Father's House" by Corrie Ten Boom were very powerful reads for me. I also found My Glimpse of Eternity by Betty Malz to be very special. I think I am drawn to these because there are relationships that are strong and supporting in the face of adversity. For the Hiding Place, definitely do not substitute the movie version. The movie version sterilizes most of the very parts of the book that made it dear to me. 

Fantasy:
In school the continual stream of tragic coming of age stories just about turned me off of reading. I found them to be too painful a read and felt that coming of age must mean deep emotional hurt to be achieved, so I rejected literature class. I did have one short story that I found I loved despite this: Flowers for Algernon. The Hobbit and LOTR were my very first fantasy experiences. It brought me back to reading as a kid. My eyes were opened to a whole new genre that I didn't know existed. One of the things I like about Tolkien is that his universe is very rich with well developed cultures and themes I really feel drawn to themes such as loyalty, the battle between good and evil both as a story arch but also more subtly within the characters themselves. 

Science Fiction:
I love, love, love this genre. I wouldn't even know where to start. lol. I find I dislike stories that are too grity. If there is too much cruelty just for the sake of shock I will be ready to put the book down. I don't need it all to be milk and honey but there has to be a balance of character development vs trauma. Often to make the evil character clearly evil, there is going to be some pain. The more trauma in a story though the more I feel a need for a positive outcome for the protagonist characters. Star Trek the Next generation stories are enjoyable. I love the Star Trek universe's threads of logic vs emotion in Spock, Data, and 7of9. I also enjoyed Splinter of the Mind's Eye (based upon the Star Wars universe).

Non-Fiction:
If you haven't yet read Gifts Differing by Isabel Briggs Myers you are really missing something special. My copy is dog eared and well worn and I look back at it quite often. I enjoy the philosophical works of Shaeffer (spelling?) and C.S. Lewis.


----------



## cheeqz (Jan 30, 2013)

I like psych and self-help books, science fiction (although it's been hard finding good sci-fi lately), and I WANT to like "chick lit", but I find most of the female leads annoying. I like a female character who can be witty and banter, but doesn't have to define herself based on her relationships or shoes.


----------



## madferit (May 7, 2011)

Iustinus said:


> Hmm, my recent books are _Quiet _by Susan Cain and _Moonwalking with Einstein _by Joshua Foer. _The Brothers Karamazov _is next for a change of pace.


I wanted to read _Quiet_ but didn't get around to getting the book. Is it good?


----------



## Pom87 (Apr 7, 2012)

I like reading about people that interest me. I also like philosophical works, and this can be in any form. I am mainly interested in stories that pose a question to a grand theme, rather then tell a story.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

in fiction i tend to love books that delve into the dark/light sides of the human psyche- georges bataille, albert camus, yukio mishima, mary gaitskill, darcey steinke. i like some really dark stuff too. i also like hopeful bittersweet stuff like francesca lia block, especially the weetzie bat books.

as for nonfiction, i like psychology, occult/metaphysical, interesting decor books, and amazing, beautiful art books.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Classic literature & literary fiction as well as non-fiction in psychology, spirituality, religion, art, & design.

I hate fantasy, sci-fi, and most genre fiction. I don't like self-help books either. It has to be more theoretical for me to read than practical.

Some of my favorite classics are:
Anna Karenina
Jude the Obscure
Jane Eyre
In Search of Lost Time
The Awakening

Newer fiction, authors:
Murakami
Margaret Atwood
Muriel Barberry

I also like Poetry a lot:
Pablo Neruda
Rilke
Keats
Langston Hughes
Byron


----------



## Johnny AppleShy (Jan 22, 2013)

Fantasy Adventure books tend to be favorites of mine, I just love the setting and story set up.

Also spiritual and philosophical books can be entertaining for me when I'm in a thought provoking mood, which can happen often.


----------

